# Hi new mem just introducing



## stonkeye (May 31, 2015)

Been skulking around the board for a while and trying to figure out tap talk.

43 years old 6 foot some 235lbs not sure on body fat.

Been lifting for about 8 years decided as I got older I wanted to be in shape.

Struggle with diet I am just not a big eater and prepping food holds no love for me.

I don't see it but people comment on how I've changed over the last couple years in body size and composition.

been on many sites reading about cycles and diets etc so much miss leading or just plain bad info hopping to gain some good information from you lot.


----------



## brazey (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## Riles (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome to the fun.


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

Newbie


----------

